
Going from web and LOB dev to building video games – A guide to get started - jweimann
https://unity3d.college/2017/08/01/how-to-make-games-making-the-transition-from-business-apps-and-web-development-into-gaming-part-2/
======
rick4470
Perfect. I'm ready to switch!

